# HELP PEASE!



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

I Have a 55 Gallon tank that I washed out with Bleech and water, I also soaked the Bio Media in Bleach and Water mix as well as the parts to the filters to kill off any germs etc. (They are two HOB Filters)
I did rinse and I thought they were rinsed well, as was the tank. I set up the tank, filled with water gravel etc and put in a couple fish to start the cycle. 
I did not put a lot of fish and I also added a lot of stress coat water conditioner as well to make sure that any chlorine or chloramine was taken out. 
The fish all died (4) of them. I tested the water and the PH was good (in the 7.6range) the ammonia at t his time is 0 and no nitites yet, it is only one day old!
Do you think there is still Chlorox in the tank and if so, how do I remedy that?!!!!! :-?


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I'm new to this hobby so take this as you will.

I have read that the safest way to clean out a tank is warm water and some elbow grease.

But on the other hand I have heard people of bleaching their rocks in their tanks.

Personally I wouldn't have used Bleach on the filter media.

The fish wouldn't have died THAT fast from an un-cycled tank so I would imagine that there are harmful chemicals still in your tank.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Washing bio media in anything other than cycled tank water is a bad idea.

Bleach most likely stayed in the media somehow

Most people ways days after bleaching rocks etc.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Washing bio media in anything other than cycled tank water is a bad idea in attempt to keep the bacteria.

Bleach most likely stayed in the media somehow

Most people wait days after bleaching rocks etc.


----------



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies all replies all. I only did it as the filter media lay in teh cellar for a few months and I did not feel that a wash in tank water was going to clean it. My Bad. Is there any way of getting rid of teh bleach in the water such as dechlorinator or something? Would that work? :-?


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

To be on the safe side!

I would rewash the tank with just water as much as possible, throw away any media from that filter and get new media and rewash them too.

Let them sit out side to make sure everything evaporates. I'm in Arizona so everything evaporates outside here.

Then maybe rinse off again after a couple days to remove any dust/dirt etc and then begin using,


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Its very likely that there was still chlorine in the media and on the surfaces in the tank. If you used only the regular dose of the conditioner it was no where near enough. The few times I used bleach (very nasty bacterial issue) I used 5x the regular does of Prime and when I tested for chlorine, it still showed a low level. A good rinsing (15 minutes with good water flow) and another 5x dose of Prime and all has been fine every since.

Here in the Virginia summers things will mold from the humidity before they dry out enough.

They do make simple chlorine dip stick tests (not the most accurate, but will show if you have any stray bleach). You can get them at LFSs.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

never never never use bleach on you filter media. definitely throw that stuff out. take everything out of your tank, re-rinse everything lots and lots with fresh clean water, over and again. then put it back in, put in new filter media (hopefully you rinsed all the filter parts really well also). then add water and dechlorinate the heck out of it, you can't use too much, sio be very generous with it. then leave it for a day or two, then test for chlorine BEFORE adding any more fish.
Keep in mind that you may lose the new fish too while your tank cycles. 
And yes, the bleach that was still on all your stuff would defitely kill the fish that fast.


----------



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I realize the mistake, and thought it was chlorine. I know I rinsed the stuff well, but obviously just not well enough. 
I will give a heavy does of dechlorinator and do some water changes etc and test for the chlorine.


----------

